# McKinlee's room!



## Italianlnm (May 5, 2010)

I know some of you have been asking for baby room pictures, and I said I would get them up as soon as we made some progress..

Well, we have made progress.. It isn't completely done yet, but we are getting there..

This is a lovely antique dresser that I refinished.. I think it turned out great



This is the window seat.. The small rocking chair was mine when I was a toddler, and I think it is cute.. So I am passing it down to McKinlee when she become old enough to sit in it. For now it will stay there because it pairs nice with the bigger chair.



This is the crib.. Not much else to say about it. It doesn't really have a story as it was purchased ne



This is her closet "so far." I love shopping, so I am sure that the dresser will be full, the closet will be stuffed, etc.. And I know she will outgrow them so soon, so I bought bigger stuff too.. but I look for sales, so definately trying to save money with clothes.




This isn't exactly a picture of her room, but this stuff will be going into her room eventually. This was from my baby shower.. The dragonfly panals will definately be going up!




That is all the pictures for now. There is going to be more stuff in her room, but that is all we have done at the moment. There will be a changing table, night stand, etc.. But we have yet to get them.


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

Yay I'm so glad you posted pictures  Her room is beautiful!
I love the art panels in your last picture- so adorable!
When are you due again?


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!! And VERY classy. You did a beautiful job. Pink!! What I would have given to get something pink....5 boys here.


----------



## Meg90 (May 6, 2010)

It looks great! My sister's daughter is almost four months old now, you guys have similar tastes


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 6, 2010)

Very pretty! Have lots of fun.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful. You'll need and love that rocking chair for late night nursing sessions if she gets colicky those first few months. 

Make sure you shop at consignment stores for good deals on clothes, toys, strollers, etc. You can then pass those things on to your younger kids, to friends, or take them back to the consignment store! There are so many things she will grow right through without leaving a mark...

I see so many cool baby devices now that were not around just 20 years ago when my kids were young, so you'll have the benefit (and curse!) of many many choices...ask your friends and family for advice on their "favorite" pieces that helped keep their babies healthy and happy! 

My advice for clothes is...snaps! I can't believe how many people want to unzip, unbutton or pull off tights, pants, shorts, overalls, etc, every time they change a diaper. My kids lived in OshKosh overalls (green, red and yellow!) with snap up crotches so I could get to those little bottoms fast and efficiently. Of course, I had my first three in a three-year span, so I had three in diapers, and I used cloth at that time to save money, so the snaps kept me from spending all day changing diapers!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. Great job on the dresser! When are you expecting?


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2010)

Stephanie...you just brought back some memories for me. When my forth son was born, they just came out with disposable diapers. What a treat. We had diaper service with the three before him and we thought that was great. We used to go to the Oshkosh factory in Brooklyn every Spring and then again in the Fall. Onesies were only $.99 there at the factory. Oh God...I'm old!!


----------



## Italianlnm (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I have been working really hard it on. My mother shops religiously at OshKosh and Carters, so she is going to have a ton of clothes.. But the good thing is, I will have them for our next child (Given it's a girl), but if not then I will give them to family and friends.

I have a ton of little gadgets already, and stuff.. It is unbelievable what all I got at my baby shower. It was just lovely, and helped so much.

I am due September 2nd.

My mother-in-law, is telling me I should go with a diaper service.. They aren't clothe though... They are disposable, but you put them in some container thing, and they pick them up twice a week.. I am pretty sure that I do not want to do that though... She is really pushing it, though.


----------



## terryo (May 6, 2010)

We used to have the diaper service with cloth. I can't believe that they have it with the disposable ones now.


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

I've never heard of a service for disposable diapers!
I plan on using cloth diapers with my future babies though. 

I absolutely love shopping for baby clothes! So much fun 
I keep telling my older brother to settle down and have kids...unfortunately he's not listening  He said I'll probably have kids before him...lame


----------



## Candy (May 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh how cute is that room and all of those baby clothes hanging in the closet? Well it looks like you're ready now you need to get a lot of sleep before she gets here.  I love the Dragonfly panels too. Looks like you had a nice shower. Now can't wait to see pictures of her when she arrives.


----------



## BethyB1022 (May 6, 2010)

Aww, I love the room so far. McKinlee is one lucky girl, she already has a sweet wardrobe  

I have to agree with Steph-snaps are the a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 9, 2010)

Great nursery and congrats on a girl! I would kill to do some pink!  3 year old boy here! Expecting is such a wonderfully odd experience!


----------



## toribird (May 27, 2010)

Congratulations!
I had a little rocking chair too, spent so much time on that thing =). 
The dark wood was a great choice, it balances the pink nicely so the room can sort of grow up with her, if you know what I mean.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!

So what is the deal with the service for disposable diapers? Is it so you don't have to go out to the store, or is throwing them away in the regular trash bad for some reason? I don't get it...


----------

